# Fotd's for days!!!! ***UPDATED*



## fatima_nola (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey everyone! Im back to dump some fotd's on u guys! These are all within the last 3 weeks. Ill get better with jus doin 1 look at a time! Enjoy!

**WILL UPDATE WITH MORE FOTD AS SOON AS MY CELL STOPs ACTING UP**



















FACE:
Same..

Eyes:
Mac Club
Mac Brown Script
Mac Plumage
Mac Patina

Lips:
Mac Vino l/l
Mac Girl About Town l/s
Mac Docile l/g










Eyes:
Mac Naked P/g
Mac Sushi Flower
Mac Fig1
Mac Brown Script

Lips:
Mac Currant l/l
YSL l/s *Cant remember name*
Mac Ban This Dare to Wear l/g
















*Me and my sister*

My Look for the 1st Saints Game....
WHO DAT! * I had to do it* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Eyes:
Mac Amber Lights 
Mac Antique Gold Glitter
Mac Carbon 
Mac Brown Script

Lips:
Cultured l/g


















*This is what u call a sexy a** dark lip* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyes:
Mac Swiss Chocolate
Mac Brown Script
Mac Arena

Lips:
Mac Vino l/l
Mac Night Violet Mattene
Mac Black Fire Gimmer Glass









Eyes:
Mac Lime
Mac Aqua
Mac Atlantic Blue
Mac Brown Script

Lips:
Mac Cultured l/g





*Face was swollen this day :-( *

Eyes:
Mac Plumage
Mac Brown Script
Mac Deep Truth
Mac Vanilla

Lips:
Mac Ample Pink l/g









Eyes:
Mac Carbon
Mac Fig1
Mac Motif

Lips:
Mac









Eyes:
Mac Brash
Mac Folie
Mac Brown Script
Mac Vanilla
Gold Glitter for F21
Lips:
Mac Deep Attraction l/s
Mac Vino l/l


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

You are gorgeous! Love the first look and the gold shadow.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

You are just so incredibly beautiful! I found myself staring at your pics for a very long time (LOL). And you are also very talented


----------



## ginlovesmac (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

Always love the looks you put together!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

Love the looks especially the second look.


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

Love the dark lip color in the last look


----------



## lindas1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

Wow, the lips in your first two looks are amazing, the bright pinky/purples really suit you.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

gorgeous!


----------



## ashtn (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

they all look great!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

Very beautiful looks!


----------



## KarmaB (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

I love all of your looks, so pretty!  I'm a huge Saints fan, so that one is defiantly my favorite!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

Your looks are always so flawless!!!


----------



## AcousticSoul (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

Girl, you look smokin' hot! I love your brows!


----------



## megan92 (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

i love all of it.  you are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

you have such gorgeous lips!


----------



## mystery (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Fotd's for days!!!!*

i love all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they all look so polished and flawless, and I envy how well you can pull off so many bold lip colours!


----------



## fatima_nola (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice compliments every1.... Im glad you guys like it!


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 20, 2010)

Fab looks! U have pretty skin.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW! Pure talent..beautiful!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Sep 20, 2010)

#1 your gorgeous. #2 your lips are fabulous!


----------



## vipervixen (Sep 20, 2010)

Girl you are so gorgeous! I love all the looks!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 21, 2010)

You have what I would call a "doll face"  ~ So pretty, flawless...


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Sep 21, 2010)

Look 1 and 2 are my complete favourites. Girl About Town looks superb on you.


----------



## shootout (Sep 21, 2010)

Ur officially my fav poster..everything looks absolutely fabulous on u!


----------



## PreciousOne (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm stealing it ALL! It would be redundant to say you're gorgeous so I won't.


----------



## moonsugar7 (Sep 21, 2010)

You are so beautiful.  The second is my favorite...so gorgeous!


----------



## 0missjones (Sep 21, 2010)

All the looks are fab! You have sold me on getting Girl About Town l/s.


----------



## m_3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gorgeous! Love your hair too.


----------



## Shanti (Sep 22, 2010)

Always love your makeup! 
How do you get your brows so perfect? Like, the tiny highlighted bit right under and above the brows? I've tried to get that but don't know how.


----------



## Senoj (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nice! You're very pretty and I love your brows.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 23, 2010)

Immaculate!


----------



## smellyocheese (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, I've never seen anyone pull off bold fuschia lip colors as well as you do. Stunning!


----------



## monirock (Sep 24, 2010)

you're so gorgeous!


----------



## cathyviolet (Sep 25, 2010)

Lovely looks!

C x


----------



## couturesista (Sep 25, 2010)

Gorgeous Looks! What foundation are u wearing?


----------



## Lady_Danger (Sep 26, 2010)

Gorgeous! I'm in love with the lips from the first look, you have great brows too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## LorraineER (Sep 27, 2010)

LOOVE the Saints Black & Gold Shadow look! WHO DAT! I've been playing w/ Black and Gold for the past two games but I can never get it looking that nice. I love all those vibrant lip looks too. So pretty


----------



## fatima_nola (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks every1 more lookin coming soon!


----------



## fatima_nola (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Gorgeous Looks! What foundation are u wearing?_

 
Usually I wear Makeup Forever foundation or Mac Studio Sculpt!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 28, 2010)

Girl about town looks beautiful on you, I think bold lips fits you very well.
I also like how metallic the es look on you( I like a lot the pink look,2nd one)


----------



## Jewel7 (Sep 29, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 29, 2010)

I will try to stop hating on you for being so pretty but give me a moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love your makeup looks, you're gorgeous, and your hair, marvelous.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 29, 2010)

I love all the looks, but esp. the pastel eyes and teh fuchsia lips.  Hawt!


----------



## faifai (Sep 29, 2010)

you have the most beautiful eyes and brows ever!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Sep 29, 2010)

Everything is on point! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pudding1983 (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG Gorgeous!! You have the most beautiful eyes and lips! Jealous!


----------



## angiehorror (Sep 30, 2010)

Your eyebrows are gorgeous! You do great work!


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 6, 2010)

Your hair is...stunning! Fabulous! Makes me want to go natural.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Oct 6, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh thats mu friend Sade in your photo. I went to High School with her. Sade are you on here....lol


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 6, 2010)

wow! i love all the looks. beautiful, beautiful and mad skills


----------



## fatima_nola (Oct 6, 2010)

Once again thanks for the nice words!


----------



## LC (Oct 6, 2010)

you are such a mac girl!


----------



## fatima_nola (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_you are such a mac girl!_

 
LMao! Why do u say that?


----------



## LC (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fatima_nola* 

 
_LMao! Why do u say that?_

 
your blending and eyebrows...i've only found on mac artists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you work for mac?


----------



## kalesha (Oct 6, 2010)

looooveeeee every single one!! your skin is amazing!


----------



## fillintheblank (Oct 6, 2010)

Very beautiful! You can really rock a bold lip...


----------



## fatima_nola (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_your blending and eyebrows...i've only found on mac artists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you work for mac?_

 
lol...not officially! Just a freelancer....


----------



## bittuh glittuh (Oct 9, 2010)

you always look just soo..spot on! does that make sense? lol as in you always look like a mac postcard or something, perfect but not cakey everything even your eyeshadow looks freakin' airbrushed! <3


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Oct 9, 2010)

LOVE all the FOTD's!!! I really love the lis in all of your looks!


----------



## devin (Oct 20, 2010)

Those LIPS!!! Girl you work those lips!! Beautiful looks!!


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 20, 2010)

They are all great... but I LOVE the second look.  Very pretty!!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 21, 2010)

Gorgeous! I think you have THE most perfect lips and brows I have ever seen !!!


----------

